# Gewinnstar Kundenservice



## Manuela (25 März 2009)

Das habe ich erhalten weil ich nur ein bisschen im internet meine E-Mail Nachrichten lessen wollte.Und habe diese seite gesehen.Sie haben mir geschrieben das ich gewonnen hätte und wenn ich auf diese seite gehe *Gewinnstar Kundenservice* ([email protected]) dann würde ich ein willkommens Geschenk erhalten und dies haben sie mir geschrieben:



> Als Kunde von Gewinnstar, Ihrem Gewinnspiel-Eintragsservice, erhalten Sie ein verfügbares Willkommensgeschenk als Dankeschön. Bitte begleichen Sie dafür Ihr Abonnement in Höhe von 83,88 €. Sobald wir Ihren Zahlungseingang verbucht haben, werden wir den Anfforderungsprozess und die Zusendung Ihres Willkommensgeschenkes vornehmen.Sparen Sie bei unserem Onlinevorteil 10,- € auf den jährl. Gesamtbetrag. Die Vorteile für Sie bleiben gleich – mtl. bis zu 200 Gewinnspiel-Eintragungen mit attraktiven Sach- und Geldgewinnen und Ihr Willkommensgeschenk!


:unzufrieden:

das habe ich aber gleich wider abbestehlt denn sie haben mich registriert per E-Mail Adresse(gekündigt). denn diesen betrag werde ich nicht bezahlen,für was auch?

Manuela:-D


----------



## Yvonne1401 (25 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnstar Kundenservice*

Hallo,

ich habe auch sowas bekommen und ich weis nicht mal wo ich das gemacht haben soll...

Was soll ich den nun machen???

Ich hab ja viel gelesen und man soll es ja ignorieren, werd ich auch erst mal tun...:smile:


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnstar Kundenservice*

Tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus on 


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
> Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
> 
> ...


Tibetanischer Gebetssmühlenmodus off 

persönliche Rechtsberatung ist im übrigen auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistunggesetz verboten


----------

